# My new draft excluder!



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

How skinny does he look after having all his fluff clipped off!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

As you can see I haven't had the courage to tackle his fluffy boots yet!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

This is just like Nina. Soooo long!!!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

If Jasper is a draft excluder that would make Rufus a good chimney plug. He is more round than long.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

A chimney plug! Bless him! Jasper looked like a chimney plug before he was clipped. I was worried he was putting on weight but it was pure fluff, hahaha!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

It's funny because I have always accused HO of overfeeding him. Now she is gone and he seems to be gaining. I think he burned off the extra calories with their long daily walks.


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

It's amazing how long a cockapoo can stretch. One minute they are a speck curled up in the corner, the next they unfurl to become a snake that can cover the length of a huge sofa.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh Fairlie you make me laugh!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Datun Walnut said:


> It's amazing how long a cockapoo can stretch. One minute they are a speck curled up in the corner, the next they unfurl to become a snake that can cover the length of a huge sofa.



Jasper usually looks so little but when he stretches like that he looks so long! Strange isn't it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Awwww he looks very long!!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I love Jasper


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

The night after Dotty was clipped she dug at our bedroom door - shot in, when the OH opened it and snuggled right in - I think she was missing her fluff.
Lets see some more shots of skinny Jasper post clipping  Lovely boy.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Will do, it was a quick job as I was using my Christmas present clippers before sneaking them back in the packet and pretending I'd used scissors hahahaha I was bustedddddd.......ooops! Can wait to use them properly xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

*cant


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

